# [emerge]libknotificationitem:4.3 bloqueo B{SOLUCIONADO}

## upszot

hola gente...

  estoy por actualizar el world y me esta tirando este bloqueo B 

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.4.1 [4.4.0]
> 
> [ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.4.1 [4.4.0]
> 
> [blocks B     ] kde-base/libknotificationitem:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/libknotificationitem:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1-r1)
> ...

 tienen idea de como solucionarlo? 

me conviene hacer un emerge -C libknotificationitem he instalarlo despues de actualizar el world si es que no me lo instala por dependencia...?

 *Quote:*   

> M1530 upszot # equery depends kde-base/libknotificationitem:4.3
> 
> /usr/lib/portage/pym/portage/util/__init__.py:1121: DeprecationWarning: The 'myroot' parameter for portage.config.getvirtuals() is deprecated
> 
>   result = lazy_item.func(*pargs, **kwargs)
> ...

 

saludos

----------

## pelelademadera

kde-base/krosspython... tenes que desenmascararlo tambien agregando 

kde-base/krosspython ~x86 a /etc/portage/package.unmask.

estimo que tu problema radica en que tenes x86 o and64 en el make.conf, y tenes desenmascaradas cosas de la rama inestable

----------

## upszot

hola pelela jeje, (off topic sos argentino?) 

 bueno te cuento no tengo ~x86 en el /etc/make.conf ...me gusta controlar que paquetes instalo de la rama inestable... *Quote:*   

> M1530 upszot # cat /etc/make.conf
> 
> CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"
> 
> CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"
> ...

 lo que hice fue lo siguiente... agrege como me dijiste kde-base/krosspython pero no en el unmask ya que no esta hardmask... lo puse en el keywords asi.... *Quote:*   

> M1530 upszot # echo "kde-base/krosspython" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

  y con eso se soluciono... y ya estoy listo para actualizar mi world.

gracias totales...

----------

## pelelademadera

emmm, pasa q estoy en ~amd64.. me canse de package.keywords.

se, soy de argentina....

----------

